# How many is to many?



## SURF Buster

Every now and then I over hear some hunters speak of how many Deer they kill in a year. Most of them taken on mangement hunts or permited leases.

So how many would you take in a year?


----------



## rubberducky

Well this year I killed a doe at my house with my bow then a few days later killed a spike at the house. Then went to the deer lease and killed a big doe and a big spike. Also killed a nice 10 point at my buddy's place but didn't get any meat of of him.
Also trapped 3 130lbs hogs. Everyone of them went in my deepfreeze. Me and my family eat deer every night. All but the 10 were killed in Polk and Hardin county the 10 was killed in matagorda county all low fence non management land.
Long story short I kill as many as I can because I eat everyone of them
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## PortATrout

On managed land you take whatever is needed to get your numbers where you want them. Might be zero or 100 depending on what you need to shoot on that particular property.


----------



## sharksurfer66

I try to shoot three or four a year, from where ever I can get them. We don't eat beef here unless we have too....


----------



## mj270wsm

Shoot all you can:doowapsta eat all you shoot no problem :spineyes:


----------



## M16

The most I ever killed in one year was 36.


----------



## 9121SS

I would have been happy with one this year!


----------



## Mowdy Ag

One and done.

It's way more about just being out there than it is about knocking down deer.

MA


----------



## w_r_ranch

8 does, a buck & a spike... every year. The rest of the tags are divided up/distributed among my friends.


----------



## CHARLIE

I havent pulled the trigger this year yet .


----------



## wampuscat

Hunted every day this season, on 7 ranches, saw nothing worth messing with. Kind of picky. Had a very successful season, enjoyed every minute of it!!


----------



## sotexhookset

Two doe in the freezer and I did'nt squeeze a trigger this year.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

2 is plenty for me and the family

seems like we have a hard time finishing em if axis meat is around


----------



## salth2o

I kill one deer for my family and then any others I kill are donated to Hunters Harvest for needy families.


----------



## williamcr

PortATrout said:


> On managed land you take whatever is needed to get your numbers where you want them. Might be zero or 100 depending on what you need to shoot on that particular property.


Correct
And on our place this year my number is 10

Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations

We got three deer and 1 hog this year. If it has meat in it at the dinner table, more than likely it is venison.


----------



## Jasmillertime

9121SS said:


> I would have been happy with one this year!


x2


----------



## Blastn & Castn

9121SS said:


> I would have been happy with one this year!


Don't feel bad I'm in the same boat which ya. At least my boy did get us a deer so not w/out meat. I look at it this way when we do it will be a good one. Maybe next season. CAN"T WAIT!


----------



## BigBuck

*Deer kills*

Anyone who kills one more than me is a game hog! J/K We hunt MLD, I have killed 2 does, a spike, an 8 and an axis doe. Got two more trips to make. We eat tons of venison, give some away. Nothing gets wasted.
When I had 2 MLD ranches I averaged 12 a year for several years.
Gotta manage.
BB


----------



## Trouthunter

> So how many would you take in a year?


However many the Biologist tells us to shoot.

TH


----------



## poco jim

Trouthunter said:


> However many the Biologist tells us to shoot.
> 
> TH


Yep, this year it's 70!


----------

